# can you keep a horse by itself?



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

I know horses are herd animals, but will they always suffer unhappily if they live in an area all alone? If it was my horse, hopefully I would be able to fill the void by visiting her and providing adequate care. do you think that is ideal, or would it be better to find another barn where i could board?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

It depends on the horse, but most horses are unhappy when there is not another horse in site. If you want to keep a horse on your own land though you could look into purchasing another animal as a companion. Perhaps a miniature horse since they are cheaper to keep, or you could pick up a horse from a rescue foundation, who needs a home. Also some horses might be happy with just a goat or some other cheaper to keep animal as a companion.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally I don't like just one horse living alone but I know lots of them that do. Another some people is get a goat for a companion for the horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, it all depends on the horse. Some can be kept by themselves just fine while others will tear up the fence and get loose constantly looking for a companion. You will just kinda have to see how yours will react to being by herself. If she has issues, you can look into getting a goat, mini, or a burro. They are all great companion animals. Some horses do well with dogs too.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

It really does depend on the horse 

I had a filly who needed a companion for romping about with. She would try to play and at the time, that was just a wee bit to scary for the fragile human 

My older rescue on the other hand, does great alone. He's a very slow, easy going guy who's just fine with human company. The younger geldings just annoy and push him around. A burro, mini, goat, or another old dude would make a good companion, but it isn't needed. He does pick up more on habits like pawing when he is alone though.

My nine year old would do just fine and dandy alone. He is VERY dominate and would probably try and kill a burro or mini. It's either another submissive horse, or no horse.

My three year old is kinda iffy. On the one side, he loves having other horses around and likes to stick close to the dominate member of the herd, but on the other hand he's starting to warm up to people and see they too, as a source of love and protection. He was never abused, just not really worked with since he was a yearling. 


It also depends on how much time you are able to spend with your horse. If your only able to spend a few hours a week (other than feeding) with them, then a companion animal should be considered, or toys should be bought. Horses get bored too x)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

It does depend on the horse, like others have said, but I've seen only a very few horses that would be happy by themselves. Most like having a companion with them and get sad and lonely without one. Even if you had a goat or miniature horse, it would be a good idea.


----------

